# Changed my musical direction after 10+ years, here is my first video clip



## camer138 (Apr 6, 2007)

I have been a musician for almost 12 years now and 10 of those years were spent as a complete metalhead. I recently decided it was time for change as so many other things in my life were also changing. Nylon guitar so far has been extremely rewarding to play and compose for, a complete breath of fresh air.. but don't get me wrong, I still love metal!

[video=youtube;YpSmwzziyKY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpSmwzziyKY[/video]

Guitar used was a Cordoba GK Pro Negra mic'd with an Electro Voice RE-20 mic running into an SPL Crimson Audio Interface.

I haven't seen any clips of RE-20 users micing up their acoustic guitars with one, as its mainly a vocal mic. I, however, was pleased with the result.. it seems to work well with the sound I'm going for.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The strings kind of dominated the mix, but yes, that mic works well.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

It needs more distortion \m/


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I loved it. Well done.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> I loved it. Well done.


...Ditto...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

That was breathtaking! Beautiful!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool. sometimes things change and your music does as well.

I don't play quite the same stuff I did 10 years ago either (Although some things are the same)

I enjoyed the song.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Very enjoyable! 

(the mic and recording) Sounded very "full" to me...Sorry, not very helpful, just being supportive 

I have so much admiration for classical guitar players.

Please post more of your playing.

Thanks 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Do you know any Willie tunes?


----------



## camer138 (Apr 6, 2007)

zontar said:


> Cool. sometimes things change and your music does as well.
> 
> I don't play quite the same stuff I did 10 years ago either (Although some things are the same)
> 
> I enjoyed the song.


And change really isn't always necessary. But for me it was.. a few years ago I wasn't a happy person, made some major changes to get away from the negative things in my life and things started to fall in place for me.



greco said:


> Very enjoyable!
> 
> (the mic and recording) Sounded very "full" to me...Sorry, not very helpful, just being supportive
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. I plan to eventually create a full classical guitar album but with all the different projects I'm trying to pursue I fear it will be a few years!



Sneaky said:


> Do you know any Willie tunes?


Haha! Unfortunately for me I do not.. I'll keep that in mind


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

camer138 said:


> And change really isn't always necessary. But for me it was.. a few years ago I wasn't a happy person, made some major changes to get away from the negative things in my life and things started to fall in place for me.


Change for the sake of change is not necessarily a good thing (it usually isn't), but change for a good reason can be.
You sound like you had a good reason for change.


----------



## camer138 (Apr 6, 2007)

zontar said:


> Change for the sake of change is not necessarily a good thing (it usually isn't), but change for a good reason can be.
> You sound like you had a good reason for change.


Exactly. The only negative about my change is that I spent spending countless hours perfecting my shredding techniques before only to give them all up for composing and classical guitar. But even then, I had fun doing it so no regrets!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

camer138 said:


> Exactly. The only negative about my change is that I spent spending countless hours perfecting my shredding techniques before only to give them all up for composing and classical guitar. But even then, I had fun doing it so no regrets!


Precisely!​.....


----------

